# Happy Birthday Misty!!!



## AZ Jim (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Misty (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks So Much, Jim...So nice of you to wish me Happy Birthday, and a Very Pretty cake too! Did you bake it yourself? Helped make my day Special.  I liked the small amount of candles also.  I really appreciate your thoughtfulness.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 12, 2015)

Well, Misty, I did you a favor and did NOT bake your cake, but you have wonderful special day.


----------



## Lara (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Falcon (Sep 12, 2015)

:birthday:     Have a good one Misty !  :love_heart:


----------



## Shirley (Sep 12, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Linda (Sep 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday Misty.  Are you doing anything special?


----------



## Mike (Sep 13, 2015)

Belated Birthday Wishes from me Misty,
I hope that you had a nice day.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday for yesterday Misty hope you had a lovely day... :cheers1:


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 13, 2015)

Am I too late for this party?


----------



## Misty (Sep 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well, Misty, I did you a favor and did NOT bake your cake, but you have wonderful special day.



Thanks, Jim....I did have a wonderful special day, and I see that on Oct 2, you will be celebrating your own special day.


----------



## Misty (Sep 13, 2015)

Lara said:


> View attachment 21360



Thank You, Lara....What a Beautiful picture and Thank You too, for the Happy Birthday Wishes. :thankyou:


----------



## Raven (Sep 13, 2015)

Misty, Sorry I am late but I hope you had a happy birthday.


----------



## Misty (Sep 13, 2015)

Falcon said:


> :birthday:     Have a good one Misty !  :love_heart:



Thank You, Falcon.  I did have a good one, and I got a "back to the 60's special sale brochure" in the mail on my Birthday, letting me know I can buy 2 grave spaces for $300, and save $1700.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 13, 2015)

Misty said:


> Thank You, Falcon.  I did have a good one, and I got a "back to the 60's special sale brochure" in the mail on my Birthday, letting me know I can buy 2 grave spaces for $300, and save $1700.



Oh my!  I hope you did something a little less depressing for yourself.  It is a good feeling to take care of those things though.  We have paid up cremation service for both.  But, it is not a happy birthday thing....Misty,, do something FUN!!!!


----------



## Misty (Sep 13, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Happy birthday!



Awwww....Love the cake, Shirley, and what a Pretty kitten. It's Purrrfect...Thank You Lot's!  :cool1:


----------



## Cookie (Sep 13, 2015)

Hope you had a happy birthday Misty.  Any cake left?


----------



## Misty (Sep 13, 2015)

Linda said:


> Happy Birthday Misty.  Are you doing anything special?



Hi Linda.  Thank You So Much for the Happy Birthday....I really appreciated it! Very Kind of you. :happy:

We celebrated with family, and had alot of fun, alot of laughs and really good food...and looks like today is another special day for many.....Grandparents day. :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2015)

Happy birthday Misty!


----------



## Misty (Sep 13, 2015)

Mike said:


> Belated Birthday Wishes from me Misty,
> I hope that you had a nice day.
> 
> Mike.


 
Hi Mike..and Thank You for the Belated Wishes....means alot.  I had a Wonderful day, and the Happy Birthday wishes from the forum members, are the finishing touch.


----------



## Misty (Sep 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> View attachment 21365
> 
> Happy Birthday for yesterday Misty hope you had a lovely day... :cheers1:



Holly so nice to see you and :thankyou:for your Happy Birthday wishes. I did have a Lovely Day, and with the Happy Birthday wishes today too, it's still a Lovely Day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 13, 2015)

Happy belated Birthday Misty!


----------



## Misty (Sep 13, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Am I too late for this party?



No, you are not too late for this party, Dame Warrigal, and with the Beautiful Birthday cake, you brought the party with you. :woohoo1: Thanks, Dear Lady....appreciate it!


----------



## Misty (Sep 16, 2015)

Raven said:


> Misty, Sorry I am late but I hope you had a happy birthday.
> 
> View attachment 21388


 

I had a Wonderful Birthday, Raven, and I Love the Beautiful Flowers. Thank You!


----------



## Misty (Sep 16, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Hope you had a happy birthday Misty.  Any cake left?



I did have a Very Happy Birthday, Cookie, and there is plenty of cake left....my son made me another birthday cake, and he is a really good cook, so I will mail you a piece.  He also washed all our window's and detailed my car....very welcome birthday presents.


----------



## Misty (Sep 16, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Happy birthday Misty!



Thanks alot for the Birthday wish, Birthday Mermaid.  So far I haven't had to get a name tag so I remember my name. I can remember first names, and my husband remembers last names, so we end up with a whole name...we're a team.


----------



## Misty (Sep 16, 2015)

Annie said:


> Happy belated Birthday Misty!



Thank You, Annie, your Happy Birthday is Very Much Appreciated.  Your flower avatar is Beautiful. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Misty (Sep 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Oh my!  I hope you did something a little less depressing for yourself.  It is a good feeling to take care of those things though.  We have paid up cremation service for both.  But, it is not a happy birthday thing....Misty,, do something FUN!!!!



I got a laugh out of the graveyard sale sent to me on my birthday, Jim. :lol: I did have alot of fun.  It's really good your cremation services for you and your wife are paid for.....we don't have anything done yet, but we"re thinking about it.  Hope you have a Great Day!


----------



## ndynt (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2015)

Aww, late to the party again - happy birthday, Misty!


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 16, 2015)

I bet that you have heard this song so many times Misty.
But I just could not resist posting Misty by Johnny Mathis for you.

Happy Birthday.






Kenny X


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2015)

Happy belated Birthday, misty.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 16, 2015)

Happy belated birthday wishes to you.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 16, 2015)

Wut wo. I "Mist" it, Misty. Hope it was a great one. Love the birthday cakes!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Misty!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ditto to all of the above!


----------



## Misty (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Nona and Thank You


----------



## Misty (Sep 17, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Aww, late to the party again - happy birthday, Misty!



Thanks Phil....I really appreciate your Happy Birthday, and you help bring the party. artytime: Always enjoy your fun personality.


----------



## Misty (Sep 17, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> I bet that you have heard this song so many times Misty.
> But I just could not resist posting Misty by Johnny Mathis for you.
> 
> Happy Birthday.
> ...




I Absolutely* Love* the Song Misty, by Johnny Mathis, Boozercruiser....My Very Favorite song!  A Big Thank You for the song, and the Happy Birthday.


----------



## Misty (Sep 17, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Happy belated Birthday, misty.



Thank you for the belated birthday, Pappy....I really appreciate it!  Always enjoy your funnies in the humor forum,  and got a big laugh from your redneck thread. :lol:


----------



## Misty (Sep 17, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes to you.



Hi April,  and Thank You So Much for the Birthday Wishes, and *Loved* the singing candles on the cake...really Special...brought a smile


----------



## Misty (Sep 17, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Wut wo. I "Mist" it, Misty. Hope it was a great one. Love the birthday cakes!



You didn't "Mist" (Love your pun! lol) it by much Georgia and it was a Great One...and all of you helped make it even more special. :love_heart:


----------



## Misty (Sep 17, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Happy Birthday, Misty!



Hi Meanderer  Thank You for the Happy Birthday...Much Appreciated and Great idea to keep this card for next year too....got it saved! :thanks:  Always enjoy your day brighteners.


----------



## Misty (Sep 17, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Ditto to all of the above!


Thanks for the ditto, Ralphy.....your the best ditto'er I've ever seen ....I really appreciate it


----------



## ndynt (Sep 17, 2015)

My previous Birthday image disappeared...so, I shall try again.   Happy Belated Birthday, Misty.


----------



## Misty (Sep 17, 2015)

ndynt said:


> My previous Birthday image disappeared...so, I shall try again.   Happy Belated Birthday, Misty.
> View attachment 21628



Hi Nona and Thanks So Much for the Happy Birthday, and reposting the really cute card. :thankyou:I thought my computer was acting up and wasn't showing your post....happy I got to see it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday Misty, hope you had a great one! :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2015)

Misty!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Misty (Sep 19, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Misty, hope you had a great one! :love_heart:



A Big Thank You for the Beautiful bouquet of Roses, Dear Friend......Roses are my favorites! :bighug:
Had alot of fun on my Birthday, with many laughs. We have a jokester son in the family, that you never know what to expect, which is sometimes good, and sometimes ops1: :danger: 

You were missed! :love_heart:


----------



## Misty (Sep 19, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Misty!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!    View attachment 21732




WOW......those Roses are Gorgeous, radishrose....Thank You, Thank You, my Friend, for the Happy Birthday and the Roses...Love them! :love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 19, 2015)

Happy belated Birthday, Misty! :flowers:


----------



## Misty (Sep 20, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Happy belated Birthday, Misty! :flowers:



Thank you So Much, Applecruncher,  for the Happy Birthday and the Pretty Blue Flower. They are Very Much Appreciated, and so is your kindness


----------

